# Bmx



## 1lLu$ioN (12. November 2005)

Hi,

bin Anfänger will mirn BMX kaufen jetzt hab ich schon gelesen das man markenbikes kaufen soll und wollte fragen ob das Hawk ONEdotONE 1.1 was wäre also ob die Firma Hawk was is oder ob die ne no name firma is.

Is das n gutes oder schlechtes BIke kenn mich da net so aus deshalb.

~> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrrad.php?ad=partner&c=3&products_id=944


----------



## Tobster (12. November 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> die die die




.. my darling.
@ threadersteller:
wenn du es schon bis in dieses unterforum geschafft hast, was sich bmx nennt, warum schaust du dich denn nich erstmal weiter hierum und bildest dich etwas?
erstmal richtig schlau machen, alles in ruhe durchlesen und dann nochmal 
www.bmxboard.de anschauen!

tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (12. November 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> kenn mich da net so aus



klick

gleicher Preis aber Marke


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (12. November 2005)

Hat aber kein Ritzelschutz,

Na jetzt sagt doch mal ist das eine einigermaßen gute Marke oder net


Hab keine andern Bikes von "bekannten" Firmen gesehen mit Ritzelschutz brauch man das als Profi net oder wie?


----------



## Domas (12. November 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> Hat aber kein Ritzelschutz!


LOOOOOOL! also, wenn da deine Priorität liegt dann kauf dir halt das Hawk!   
Den "ritzelschutz" brauchst du doch eh nicht. Und wenn doch kann man nachrüsten!
Sparste noch n bisl mehr und gehst ma bei dem "WTP Addict" ordentlich bei!


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (12. November 2005)

wenn du Springst und zu kurz kommst dann kommt das rad mit ritzeln aufn hügel oder hinderniss.

Man bitte ich bin Anfänger sagt mir doch mal was an dem bike so schlecht sein soll. Is das nur die marke?


----------



## BruteX23 (12. November 2005)

ja, schon komisch, man will mit den infos nicht so recht raus, oder aber es ist ein stück weit eine frage der persönlichen vorlieben
(ich stöbere auch nach nem annehmlichen bmx    )
Kurze (wahrscheinlich blöde)Frage, was ist besser:

Antwort a) EASTERN-BIKES Traildigger
Antwort b) WETHEPEOPLE Nova 2005

Kommt schon mir könnt ihr doch eine Antwort geben, ich bin auch gaaanz brav


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (12. November 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du Springst und zu kurz kommst dann kommt das rad mit ritzeln aufn hügel oder hinderniss.
> 
> Man bitte ich bin Anfänger sagt mir doch mal was an dem bike so schlecht sein soll. Is das nur die marke?



Bei einem BMX hast du sowieso ein 4-5mm breites Sprocket auf dem eine 7mm breite Kette sich dreht und wenn du genau grade aufkommst z.B. bei nem Desaster passiert sowieso nichts andersfalls rutscht du eher weg als dass das Sprocket verbiegt. Sprocketguard so wie  bei dem Hawk fährt eigentlich kaum noch jemand. Zu schwer und sie verleiten vermutlich auch zum moshen was ja nicht Sinn der Sache ist.

Bei dem BMX hast du einen Rahmen aus 4130er Chromo was eigentlich ganz gut ist. Aber wenn du dir z.b. die Schweißnähte anschaust dann ist da schon ein Unterschied zwischen dem Rad und den WTP, Eastern oder Flybikes für den Preis. Außerdem ist es wesnetlich sinnvoller sich Räder zu kaufen von denen man weiß dass sie halten.
So Sachen wie Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz sind extrem wichtig aber gar nciht erwähnt.
Die Marke von Naben und Laufrädern wurde nicht erwähnt was in meinen Augen ein  Indiz für absoluten Schrott ist.
Eigentlich sind überhaupt keine Komponenten erwähnt ein Mountainbike würde ich unter diesen Umständen als absoluten Schrott ansehen und bei dem BMX tu ich das auch  

Ich kanns verstehen dass die BMXer keine Lust mehr auf diesen Mist haben


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (12. November 2005)

kaufs dir nicht!
kauf dir lieber nen WTP oder was weiß ich und werd glücklich.
das sieht mir einfach viel zu "unstabil" aus.
die teile die an dem bmx verbaut wurden fährt heutzutage kaum noch einer, z.B. grindgard oder die lenkerform.

mein rat an dich: kauf's nich, kauf dir lieber nen WTP oder Eastern für den gleichen preis. hast gleich bessere teile dran und hast einfach mehr spass mit.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (13. November 2005)

Vielen dank SIDDHARTHA und Schulle, so hab ioch mir die Antworten vorgestellt.

Meine zweite Frage: welche Modelle wären denn für mich als einsteiger nun von den andern Firmen gut. Also von WTP Eastern oder Flybikes.

Habe mich schon umgesehen auf seiten wie:

http://www.parano-garage.de/

http://www.gsbmx.de/

Aber sorry kenn mich net aus.

Noch eine Frage ich habe gehört das das Nova gut sei, kann es aber nirgends finden, genauso wie die Eigenschaften wie gewicht von dem DareDevil. Wo kann ich das nachlesen? Bei wtp direkt hab ichs nimmer gesehn.


----------



## Hertener (13. November 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> welche Modelle wären denn für mich als einsteiger nun von den andern Firmen gut


klick 
klick  ist hier Standard  
klick würde ich mich für interessieren

Als Anfänger kannst Du auch beruhigt zu dem, von mir bereits weiter oben im Thread verlinkten, "Shovelhead" greifen. Tust Du halt nicht aus Wut das Fahrrad volle Kanne aus den Rampen rauskicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (13. November 2005)

DANKE HERTENER.

Die BIkes hab ich au schon gesehn aber ich brauch ne Vorderbremse am Anfang später warscheinlich nimmer aber jetzt


----------



## Hertener (13. November 2005)

Baust Du Dir eine dran. Eine U-Breakplatte  (habe noch eine hier liegen) und eine Dia Tech Hombre mit roten Kool Stop Eagle 2 Bremsbelägen - fertig.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (13. November 2005)

Ja aber wollte eigentlich das das Bike fertig ist wenn ichs kauf also das ich nur Sachen wegnehmen müsste.

Sorry wenn ich wieder mit so nem bike komm aber is ja jetzt von KHE

Outlaw 77

ich weiß wieder von fahrrad.de

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrrad.php/cPath/1_16/products_id/1956

Fährt das jemand weiß jemand wie schwer es is?


----------



## Hertener (13. November 2005)

Nee, Du hast das noch nicht kapiert, gell?
Shovelhead kaufen, U-Breakplatte und Bremse dazu. Bremsbeläge nicht vergessen: Auch für hinten mitbestellen.


----------



## Mador (13. November 2005)

Sieht mir eher aus wie ein Flatland Bike...


----------



## Hertener (13. November 2005)

Tja, da müsste man nun wissen wie lang das Oberrohr ist.  

EDIT: Das Bike wird bei KHE nicht mehr angeboten.   
BTW: Wenn schon KHE, dann Goldfinger oder Equilibrium!  

2. EDIT: @ 1lLu
Ich glaube ich weiß was Du fahren möchtest: klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (13. November 2005)

Ja das wärs sdann schon eher aber der Preis naja egal werde erstmal eins probefahren oder so. 

DANKE FUER DEINE HILFE HERTENER ECHT VIELEN DANK!


----------



## UrbanJumper (13. November 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrrad.php?ad=partner&c=3&products_id=944


sobald du auf "JETZT KAUFEN" klickst, machst du den größten Fehler deines Lebens


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (13. November 2005)

wie sieht's eigentlich mit deinem budget aus?

also nochmal nen rat von mir.

kauf dir entweder das "WTP Nova", "WTP Addict", "EASTERN-BIKES Traildigger" find ich auch ganz (aber keine vorderbremse, von daher wahrscheinlich nichts für dich), "EASTERN-BIKES Shovelhead" (auch keine vorderradbremse) oder "FELT Base" (ich weiß, jetz werden wieder etliche kommen mit "felt ist sche.sse, kauf dir den dreck nicht, kannste vergessen", aber das hatte mal nen kumpel von mir und ich fands ganz ok)

bei den genannten bikes hast du super teile dran mit denen du wahrscheinlich spass haben wirst, wenn du nich was weiß ich wie fährst, aber da musst schon ganz schön moshen als anfänger wenn du das alles in anus bekommen willst.   


e: "WETHEPEOPLE Bold" is auch noch ne überlegung wert.

es gibt natürlich noch jede menge andere bmx für nen guten preis mit absolut guter qualität, fragst halt nochmal wenn du dich auf 2'e festgelegt hast.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (13. November 2005)

HI,

Die wtp sind bestimmt sau gut aber sorry die sehen so schei** aus, man sollte nach den teilen gehen aber was was einem ueberhaupt net gefällt kann man schlecht fuer 400 Euro kaufen sry da muss dann schon alles stimmen fuer den Preis. Das felt macht mirn bischen sorgen

FELT Base 18,5"TT 2006
Farben: schwarz-glänzend,
schwarz-gold, blau
Gewicht:  Liegt noch nicht vor !
Best.Nr.: BDB FEL 7

Preis: 239,00 EURO 	Dirt/Street
für kleinere
Fahrer !

für kleine Fahrer naja bin zwar net groß aber wollte das noch paar jahre behalten.

Wie siehts denn mit felt ethik bzw chasm aus?
Halten die was?

Wie siehts insgesamt mit Titus bikes aus hab schon schlechtes drueber gehört aber was meint ihr dazu?



Also nochwas suche n leichtes kein son 16 kg Klumpen.


----------



## anulu (13. November 2005)

also ich finde das WTP Bold sieht garned ******** aus!
vorallem ned in dunkelrot!
ja das addict find ich wirklich hässlich weils da keine gescheiten farben für gibt!


----------



## BruteX23 (13. November 2005)

ok leute könnt ihr mir ein bisschen helfen, welches der folgenden bikes ist besser:

klasse um 300:

WETHEPEOPLE Nova 2005
EASTERN-BIKES Traildigger


klasse 325-350

WETHEPEOPLE Bold
EASTERN-BIKES Shovelhead


ich meine von euren persönlichen Eindrücken, was würdet ihr euch holen, wenn ihr die wahl hättet?


----------



## numinisflo (13. November 2005)

Ich würde mir definitiv das wethepeople bold holen!!!!!

Bin selber mal ne Zeit lang das wtp addict gefahren, allerdings mit ner genialen Ausstattung - das war ein richtig geiles bmx!!!

Gruß


----------



## DirtJumper III (13. November 2005)

BruteX23 schrieb:
			
		

> ok leute könnt ihr mir ein bisschen helfen, welches der folgenden bikes ist besser:
> 
> klasse um 300:
> 
> ...



von denen 4 würde ich das Shovelhead nehmen...


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (13. November 2005)

Bitte antwortet auf meine Frage:



> HI,
> 
> Die wtp sind bestimmt sau gut aber sorry die sehen so schei** aus, man sollte nach den teilen gehen aber was was einem ueberhaupt net gefällt kann man schlecht fuer 400 Euro kaufen sry da muss dann schon alles stimmen fuer den Preis. Das felt macht mirn bischen sorgen
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtJumper III (13. November 2005)

mit nem 18,5" tt wirste nich glücklich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (13. November 2005)

eben aber einer vorher hat mir gesagt das er mir das empfiehlt ich finds au net gut.


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (13. November 2005)

stimmt, mit 18,5"TT wirste nich glücklich.
das is ewig her das ich auf dem base saß, damals war ich noch kleiner und fand's ganz gut.
jetz bin ich 1.90m groß und saß letztens mal wieder auf einem mit 18,5"TT, is viel zu klein. is sogar für kleine fahrer zu klein.

mit den titus bmx hab ich keine erfahrung und weiss somit auch nicht wie die sich fahren lassen und ob die was halten.

p.s.: ich find die WTP sehen gar nich sche**e aus.


----------



## DirtJumper III (13. November 2005)

also wtp nehmen...


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (13. November 2005)

Würde wtp nehmen wenn.........ihr wisst ja.

Jetzt hab ich bei khe die Goldie serie gesehn was haltet ihr von ihr also das neue  Goldie 2006. Und wie siehts mit dem goldie 2005 aus? bischen schwer aber sonst?


----------



## DirtJumper III (13. November 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> Würde wtp nehmen wenn.........ihr wisst ja.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich bei khe die Goldie serie gesehn was haltet ihr von ihr also das neue  Goldie 2006. Und wie siehts mit dem goldie 2005 aus? bischen schwer aber sonst?



schwer is nich toll und von diesem integriertem rotor halte ich auch nich viel. für den preis kriegste bei wtp echt besseres....


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (13. November 2005)

das mit dem schwer wäre mir egal.

zum inneliegenden rotor: halt davon auch nichts, wenn du später mal kein rotor mehr haben willst, dann kannst du den nich einfach abbaun sondern hast immer son häßlichen "knubbel" dran.


schau dir doch mal die EASTERN an.
haben auch gute qualität für die preise.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (13. November 2005)

Also erstmal zu den wtps in der Preisklasse vom goldie 2006 gibts bei Wtp nur Das wtp Bold und das is schwerer.

Welche eastern würdet ihr empfehlen sind preislich alle ziemlich niedrig.

EDIT: Noch ne frage sind beim goldie 2006 (net das pro) PEGS dabei?


----------



## Hertener (14. November 2005)

Pegs können ja wohl nicht das Kaufkriterium sein. 

EDIT: Lt. dieser Seite  sind keine Pegs dabei.


----------



## fixbaerchen (14. November 2005)

Nimm das Bold! Hab ich mir auch gekaufr und sieht in rot total Hammer aus. Hat auch 2 Bremsen und 2 Pegs. Ich hab sogar schon 2 Leute überzeugt das zu kaufen 
Das einzigste Problem ist, dass es etwas schwerer ist, aber ich komm trotzdem gut zurecht damit (hab aber auch noch nix anderes gefahren...)

greez baerchen

*edit*
hier das sind meine fotos aus nem anderen Forum:


Licht Einstellung 1:




Licht Einstellung 2:




Licht Einstellung 3:




Andere Sicht:




Im Internet ist, finde ich sind die Farben total verfälscht. Und das schwarze Bold sieht jawohl üüüübelst sche!ße aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (14. November 2005)

ehm..was is mit deinen sattel passiert? wieso is der so hoch?!


----------



## fixbaerchen (14. November 2005)

Das sind etwas ältere Bilder. Hab ich jetzt auch viel weiter unten, weil ich gemerkt habe, dass es nur stört


----------



## BruteX23 (14. November 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> Also erstmal zu den wtps in der Preisklasse vom goldie 2006 gibts bei Wtp nur Das wtp Bold und das is schwerer.
> 
> Welche eastern würdet ihr empfehlen sind preislich alle ziemlich niedrig.
> 
> EDIT: Noch ne frage sind beim goldie 2006 (net das pro) PEGS dabei?


tja also mir wurde in diesem fred das showelhead unter anderem empfohlen  
hättste vielleicht mal hingeschaut, und finds irgendwie auch nich so schlecht, von den facts her(vielleicht hol ichs mir ja mal), allein weil das ober und unterrohr aus cromo stahl sind, und die gabel auch, und es eine dreiteilige kurbel hat, und es hat auch ein paar pegs dabei, aber leider keine bremse vorne.
guckst du hier:


			
				BruteX23 schrieb:
			
		

> ok leute könnt ihr mir ein bisschen helfen, welches der folgenden bikes ist besser:
> 
> klasse um 300:
> 
> ...


antwort:


			
				DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> von denen 4 würde ich das Shovelhead nehmen...


wer kann nochwas zum showelhead von eastern-bikes sagen???


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (14. November 2005)

Also ich hatte eigentlich vor ein bike unter 16 Kilo, inklusive vorderbremse und 4 pegs zu kaufen, deshalb stutz ich erstmaln bischen bei dem Gewicht vom Bold.

Irgendwie hams mir die khe bikes angetan wollte mal wissen ob ihr mit dem neuen   dirty buster erfahrung habt.

Das shovelhead sieht net schlecht aus aber Gewicht? wie viel wiegt das?


----------



## anulu (14. November 2005)

also das bold wiegt doch bloß 14.3 kg find ich jetz ned wirklich viel fürn bike! oder seit ihr alle so schwach?
damit kann man dann auch shcön seine muskeln trainieren indem mans stämmt.


----------



## BruteX23 (14. November 2005)

hat jemand hochauflösende fotos vom showelhead??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (14. November 2005)

> 14.3 kg


  LOL?

Jo das meinetwegen aber mit Vorderbremse und 4 pegs sinds dann schon an die 15,5


----------



## fixbaerchen (14. November 2005)

hab jetzt kA wie schwer mein bold is (vorderbremse, hinterbremse, keine pegs) aber ich kriegs gut hoch. Schei$ doch einfach auf das Kilo  Was bringt ein leichtes Bike, das nach einer unglücklichen Landung im Anus ist??
Ist jetzt so meine Meinung, aber wenns dir nur um das Gewicht und nicht um die Stabilität geht  (viel spaß!)

greeez baerchen


----------



## evil_rider (14. November 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> also das bold wiegt doch bloß 14.3 kg find ich jetz ned wirklich viel fürn bike! oder seit ihr alle so schwach?
> damit kann man dann auch shcön seine muskeln trainieren indem mans stämmt.






ich bin garantiert nicht schwach, habe hier bei uns die meiste ausdauer und fahre dennoch nur nen 10.xx kg bike, es fährt sich einfach besser und entspannter als mit sonem 12kg+ panzer!


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (14. November 2005)

wow 10 KG?

Welches hast das optimiert ? wenn ja wie bzw was?

Ne is klar das es nix is ein instabiles bike zu haben wollte nur sagen das es genauso oder gar schwerer als ein goldie 2006 is und nicht so stabil aussieht, sorry kenn mich da net soo aus mit internals.


----------



## Flatpro (14. November 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> wow 10 KG?
> 
> Welches hast das optimiert ?.


hahaha, ich hau mich weg, na evil welches komplettrad haste getuned? hm? 
vll n khe dirty buster?


----------



## anulu (15. November 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> LOL?
> 
> Jo das meinetwegen aber mit Vorderbremse und 4 pegs sinds dann schon an die 15,5



vorderbremse unn 2 pegs sin da schon dabei!


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (15. November 2005)

Kann net sein bist sicher? 14,3 is doch mit 2 pegs und ohne vorderradbremse, so interpretier ich das von der wethepeople seite. naja egal dann isses echt leicht.


----------



## anulu (15. November 2005)

unn wenn shcon ne vorderadbremse wiegt doch nix!
die is doch ma sau leicht!


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (15. November 2005)

Ja aber die WEITEREN 2 PEGS ....


----------



## anulu (15. November 2005)

aso jo ok!
dann kommts halt insgesamt auf 15 kg!
find ich trozdem noch akzeptabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (15. November 2005)

ja ok sind dann 15 statt 16 ja das gut sorry habe bischen zuviel für die sachen gerechnet.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (15. November 2005)

Felt meintet ihr is schlecht gilt das fuer alle felt bikes? wenn nich fuer welche net?

Gibt es keine guten bikes die nicht von eastern und wtp sind? wenn ja welche?

EDIT:

Hoffman Bikes Dirty 130 Star -2001- Was haltet ihr von dem bischen alt (2001) aber komponenten sind ja chromo rahmen, kurbel 3 teilig etc. Was haltet ihr von dem Bike ist das nur fuer dort gedacht oder kann man es auch fuer Street verwenden?


----------



## jimbim (15. November 2005)

nimm des bold und sei glücklich!
ein freund fährt das und des is sau geil!


----------



## anulu (15. November 2005)

in schwarz oder rot?
wenn schwarz könntest du vllt. bilder machen?


----------



## DirtJumper III (15. November 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> Felt meintet ihr is schlecht gilt das fuer alle felt bikes? wenn nich fuer welche net?
> 
> Gibt es keine guten bikes die nicht von eastern und wtp sind? wenn ja welche?
> 
> ...



vieeeeellllll zu alt. geometrie is veraltet usw. uvm. 
nimm ein wtp wenn nich viel geld da ist...


----------



## UrbanJumper (15. November 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> Felt meintet ihr is schlecht gilt das fuer alle felt bikes?


ja

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffman Bikes Dirty 130 Star -2001- Was haltet ihr von dem bischen alt (2001) aber komponenten sind ja chromo rahmen, kurbel 3 teilig etc. Was haltet ihr von dem Bike ist das nur fuer dort gedacht oder kann man es auch fuer Street verwenden?


wie kommste jetzt drauf? DirtJumper III hat recht


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (15. November 2005)

Sorry aber ich sag doch wtp find ich hässlich. Wie ich schon gesagt hab wenn ichn bike fuer 350 kauf muss es schon schön sein.

Welche eastern wären denn noch empfehlenswert shovelhead hab ich schon gehört und sonst?

Wie siehts mit federal foundation aus?


----------



## anulu (15. November 2005)

mh we the people räder hässlich?
welle farben willste denn? 
das rot beim bold sieht absolut genial aus! 
unn von der "form" her sinnse jo alle ziemlich gleich!


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (15. November 2005)

mir gefallen die net man. Form sieht abgemagert aus obwohls doch recht schwer is, Farbe, auch das rot find ich net passend zu dem Bike.

Wie siehts denn jetzt mit dem federal foundation aus fährt das einer von euch? Was meint ihr dazu gut oder schlecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fixbaerchen (15. November 2005)

was passt denn sonst fürne farben zum bike?? 

schwarz etwa


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (15. November 2005)

such dir halte ein neuers hoffman...ich fahr selber eins. ein kumpel fährt ein felt aus der gleichen preisklasse...sein fahrrad is zur hälfte schrott...meins wie neu und ich fahr öfter als er 
also ich bin mit hoffman sehr zufrieden, aber ich denk das 2001er modell is echt zu alt, such dir vll ein 2004?


----------



## Hertener (15. November 2005)

Hier , gut und günstig. Baugleich mit DB SkinDog '05. Fahre ich selbst seit Mai '04 und find's O.K.!


----------



## evil_rider (15. November 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> hahaha, ich hau mich weg, na evil welches komplettrad haste getuned? hm?
> vll n khe dirty buster?




ne, nen 2000er mirra pro mit ausfallenden so groß wie das damals montierte 44er kreissägen blatt....


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (16. November 2005)

BITTE SAGT DOCH MAL WAS ZUM FEDERAL FOUNDATION FÄHRT DAS EINER VON EUCH? Please sagt mal ob ihrs gut findet, ob es ein freund von euch fährt und wie dieser es findet, ist das Bike gut?

HIER :

http://www.federalbikes.com/producthtml/foundation.html


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. November 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> BITTE SAGT DOCH MAL WAS ZUM FEDERAL FOUNDATION FÄHRT DAS EINER VON EUCH? Please sagt mal ob ihrs gut findet, ob es ein freund von euch fährt und wie dieser es findet, ist das Bike gut?
> 
> HIER :
> 
> http://www.federalbikes.com/producthtml/foundation.html



kauf es halt einfach, schaut auf jedenfall gut aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (16. November 2005)

Kann jemand bei dem Federal FOundation aus erfahrung sprechen?


----------



## eKual (17. November 2005)

kann mir einer die frage beantworten was ist ein rozel schutz


----------



## DaDan (21. November 2005)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jemand bei dem Federal FOundation aus erfahrung sprechen?



Ich kanns dir nur empfehlen.Hab bisher nichts schlechtes drüber gehört und fahre es auch selbst.

Die Teile sind stabil (mich hats damit schon ein paar mal auf ner Dirtstrecke hingehaun und alles is noch ganz ausserdem bin ich ne Wumme mit ~85 Kilo von daher ==> Stabil ^^) und soweit ich das beurteilen kann gut verarbeitet.
Aussschaun tuts gut....hat Vorder und Hinterbremse....najo nur halt keinen Rotor und keine Pegs dabei.

Is auf alle Fälle eine Alternative zu den Eastern und WTP Bikes!


----------

